# asm.transitdocs.com down?



## asm.transitdocs.com down? (Jun 13, 2018)

I use this website to track all Amtrak train in the US. It has not been working for a while and I was wondering if anyone knows why it is down.


----------



## bmjhagen9426 (Jun 13, 2018)

From what I hear, it is partially due to the issues with stale data.


----------



## cpotisch (Jun 13, 2018)

As *bmjhagen9426* said, the source data from Amtrak hasn't been updating reliably. The same issue occurs on the amtrak.com track-a-train.


----------



## bmjhagen9426 (Jun 13, 2018)

An important fact to consider is that whenever Track a Train is not working, Transit Docs also stops working, as the latter gets its data from the former.


----------



## cpotisch (Jun 13, 2018)

bmjhagen9426 said:


> An important fact to consider is that whenever Track a Train is not working, Transit Docs also stops working, as the latter gets its data from the former.


Sadly there's not much they can do about that. And ASM has worked really reliably for me over the past year or two, so I'm not complaining much. It's a free site and it's easy to use, and usually pretty reliable, so I'm not complaining.


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2018)

I understand the data is stale, but what cause that?


----------



## AlamoWye (Jun 13, 2018)

Seems to be working fine right now.


----------



## acelafan (Jun 13, 2018)

The data feed from Amtrak was not updating from Monday around 8:30 AM to today around 7:45 AM. It kept providing the same data. I don't know why it didn't update and why it took Amtrak so long to fix it. It may not be monitored robustly on their side. Or, maybe it was a severe problem. Who knows?


----------



## PVD (Jun 13, 2018)

Since train status and 800 number ivr were both updating, nobody was actually without the most important information. I enjoy the map format and the added info it presents, but I was on trains all day Monday, and we (the passengers) did have access to the most important info.


----------



## Lonestar648 (Jun 13, 2018)

The site is back up. Looks to be working properly.


----------



## cpotisch (Jun 13, 2018)

Yep. Working great for me.


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2018)

Working for me also. Thanks guys


----------



## Linda (Jul 30, 2018)

Not working July 30, 2018 sadly..love the site. Hope it gets fixed.


----------



## acelafan (Jul 30, 2018)

Hi, the source data stopped working yesterday, and Amtrak's own train tracker is also down. It is something they will have to fix.


----------



## greatwestern (Jul 30, 2018)

Working fine now.


----------

